# Considerada una de las mejores escritoras



## Ballenero

Hola,
Ha surgido una pequeña polémica en otro foro, aquí en Word Reference y me gustaría escuchar opiniones de hispanohablantes.
Un no hispanohablante pregunta sobre frases de este tipo:
_Agatha Christie está considerada como una de las mejores escritoras de novela policíaca._

Entonces, cuando se dice:
una de las mejores escritoras…
¿Se la está comparando con todas las otras escritoras de novela policíaca?
O ¿se puede entender que se la compara con todos los escritores de novela policíaca, ya sean hombre o mujer?
¿Hay ambigüedad en esa frase?

Yo creo que no, creo que al ser considerada una de las mejores, inmediatamente se coloca junto a los mejores escritores.

Necesito opiniones de todo el mundo.
Gracias.


----------



## Mister Draken

Hola, @Ballenero

He seguido la discusión en ese otro foro.
Es una pregunta que me hecho cada vez que quiero decir que Lucrecia Martel es una de las mejores directoras de cine de Argentina. Y entonces me doy cuenta de que estoy excluyendo a los varones (y todas las demás autopercepciones) cuando en realidad quiero incluir a todos (varones, mujeres, etc.). Es decir, creo que hay ambigüedad y necesito decir (siempre): _Lucrecia Martel es una de las mejores directoras de cine de Argentina, y estoy incluyendo a sus colegas varones o de cualquier otra autopercepción. _¿Es más largo? Pues sí, pero no quiero que haya ambigüedades.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> ¿Hay ambigüedad en esa frase?


Exactamente la misma que en uno de los mejores escritores.


----------



## S.V.

Quizás tras acostumbrarse el oído a la separación constante (_a los y las_... &c), se marca más la diferencia; aun cuando _una de los _no sea productiva en el habla espontánea, el hablante se queda pensando.  Luego como /a/ y /o/ sostienen el sistema desde pequeños, puede evitarse con _una de las figuras_ []_ en la escritura_, etc.


----------



## Rocko!

Solamente quisiera puntualizar, Ballenero, que en aquel hilo yo no defendí ni propuse, refiriéndome exclusivemente a mi primer post y no a los posteriores, ningún tipo de lenguaje inclusivo: lo que hice fue responder la pregunta del forero que preguntó (elroy) usando únicamente la combinación de palabras que normalmente usaría en mi estado mexicano de Quintana Roo cuando me comunico con mis conciudadanos. Nadie, jamás, me enseñó a decir "_una de los_", ni en la escuela, ni en mi casa, ni con libro alguno. La forma en la que me expresé es la que emplearían las personas que viven en mi ciudad (de todas maneras, comenzaré a poner más atención para tratar de comprobar si así es de verdad o solamente es una suposición mía).
También dije en ese hilo que la RAE ya no podía seguir tapando el sol con un dedo, refiriéndome a que este uso yo lo siento como estadísticamente mayoritario. Desafortunadamente, este uso que yo siento mayoritario la RAE lo siente hoy día como que "se va abriendo paso" (no tiene mucho valor argumentativo "sentir", pero como "creer" ya no me funciona luego de haber comprobado que desde mi i.p. Google me muestra que hay el doble de resultados para "_ella es una de nosotros_" cuando se compara con "_ella es uno de nosotros_",  entonces dejo de creer y paso a sentir). Entonces los usos mayoritarios que no eran antes del agrado de los académicos, ahora se están abriendo paso porque el corpus más importante del futuro ya no serán las empolvadas bibliotecas de papel sino el compendio de lo que publicamos en el Facebook y en sitios similares, y entonces es la realidad la que se va abriendo paso por no decir que los atropella ("_hola, realidad, ¿existías?_", es lo que dicen los académicos en mi lectura).
Es importante para mí señalar que entiendo que en otras zonas el punto de vista es diferente porque usan la expresión en su forma más tradicional, en donde la concordancia se hace con el masculino genérico, el cual es genérico por convención social (creo que le llaman constructo o algo por el estilo).
Finalmente, para no cansar a nadie con mi exceso de perogrulladas salpicadas de "por aquí, así" y de "RAE tu presupuesto anual para el control mundial es envidiable", quisiera comentarles que siempre miremos las fechas de los textos normativos de la RAE y de las publicaciones de divulgación de la RAE, ya que no es difícil imaginar que todos los artículos firmados por la RAE y sus filiales , posteriores a la NGLE, serán los contenidos presentados como novedades en las siguientes (las futuras) ediciones de la NGLE.


> (...) En el caso del ejemplo inicial existen tres posibilidades:
> 
> • María es uno de los mejores alumnos de la clase. De este modo, se indica que María tiene una posición privilegiada en un colectivo formado por alumnos y alumnas. Pese a que el referente del sujeto es femenino, los dos elementos de la construcción concuerdan en masculino, que en este caso actúa como genérico para designar a los dos sexos.
> 
> • María es una de las mejores alumnas de la clase. Aquí también se respeta la concordancia entre los dos elementos; pero, al hacerse en femenino, la interpretación más natural es que María es una de las mujeres más brillantes de su clase, sin que esté necesariamente entre los mejores de ambos sexos.
> 
> • María es una de los mejores alumnos de la clase. En esta opción se rompe la concordancia gramatical entre los dos elementos, ya que el primero es femenino (una) y el segundo es masculino (los mejores alumnos de la clase). Se da en cambio una concordancia ad sensum (por el sentido) que la Gramática de la lengua española no censura, aunque considera «forzada».
> 
> El uso de esta tercera fórmula es cada vez más frecuente, porque permite identificar el sexo del individuo, en especial en los casos en los que este no se deduce del nombre del sujeto de la oración: «Leo es una de los mejores alumnos…», «Rodríguez es una de los atletas que…». En esas frases, el uso de la primera opción, construida con el masculino genérico uno de los, no permitiría al lector saber si Leo o Rodríguez son hombres o mujeres, por lo que es aceptable emplear la fórmula una de los.


"Cada vez es más frecuente" ( = "_hola realidad", pensé que era un ecipse solar permanente, ¿eras tú parada en la ventana... en todas las ventanas_?")
«ella es una de los alumnos», fórmula válida


----------



## Ballenero

Cuando se trata de competiciones deportivas, en las que hombres y mujeres están separados, la distinción es evidente, por ejemplo:
Ella es una de las atletas más veloces del mundo.
En este caso, está el grupo de hombres atletas y por otro lado, el grupo de mujeres atletas, sin mezclarse.

Pero en otros ámbitos, hacer la distinción, en los tiempos que corren, no debería ser razonable.
En el ejemplo:
ella es una de las mejores alumnas de la clase,
según las reglas del género neutro, las mejores alumnas entran dentro de los mejores alumnos, es decir, entre los mejores alumnos están incluídas las mejores alumnas.
Sería mezquino pensar que ella siendo una de las mejores alumnas o la mejor alumna, en el cómputo global de alumnos ella estuviera en mitad de la lista.
Y lo mismo con cualquier otra actividad: escritoras, artistas, trabajadoras o intelectuales.

Quiero evitar a toda costa pisar el charco de lo políticamente correcto pero quizás entramos ya en el terreno del machismo que con su gran peso se  filtra en todas las rendijas del lenguaje.
Lo que parecía que era una superioridad de las lenguas derivadas del latín sobre otras lenguas en las que no hay distinción de género, que funcionó bien mientras el macho iba a cazar y la hembra se quedaba en la cocina, al final va a ser un estorbo en un mundo donde los conceptos de género se han difuminado y es por eso que aparecen inventos para tratar de encajar el lenguaje a los nuevos moldes, como el uso de @, de e o de x (forer@s, foreres, forerxs).

Puede que esté divagando pero creo que la RAE debería plantearse cosas antes de que todo este asunto se le escape de las manos, si no se le ha escapado ya.
Hay cosas como cuando buscas una palabra en femenino en el diccionario virtual y en vez de dar la definición, te dice que busques la palabra en masculino.
Otra es que la RAE incumple la regla del orden alfabético al colocar primero la o y después la a (perro,rra debería ser perra,rro).

Volviendo al tema,
ella es una de los… no me gusta,
prefiero ella es uno de los…
como en la frase (en un contexto de agentes secretos):
Ella es uno de nuestros mejores hombres,
pero no:
Ella es una de nuestros mejores hombres,
ni tampoco:
Ella es una de nuestras mejores mujeres.


----------



## Lamarimba

Circunflejo said:


> Exactamente la misma que en un*o* de l*o*s mejores escritores.


Tienes toda la razón.
Me temo que no hay otro modo de solventar este problema del "género neutro" que hacer engorrosos circunloquios. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola @Ballenero:

Como pertenezco al mundo que mencionas, ahí va mi modesta opinión cocinada a modo de entrevista:

Agatha Christie está considerada como una de las mejores escritoras de novela policíaca.​
*—¿Se la está comparando con todas las otras escritoras de novela policíaca?*
*—**Sí, sin duda alguna. Se la mete dentro del grupo de mujeres que más destacan en la narrativa policíaca.*
*—O ¿se puede entender que se la compara con todos los escritores de novela policíaca, ya sean hombre o mujer?*
*—**Jamás de los jamases. El texto está escrito, de principio a fin, en femenino, en el cual no se da opción ni lugar al masculino.*
*—¿Hay ambigüedad en esa frase?*
*—**Absolutamente ninguna.*
—Yo creo que no, creo que al ser considerada una de las mejores, inmediatamente se coloca junto a los mejores escritores.
—*Coincido con tu primera creencia y, obviamente, discrepo de la segunda. Para poder ser considerada una más entre los mejores escritores se debería  reformular la aseveración: «Agatha Christie está considerada como una de los mejores escritores de novela policíaca.»; así se da cabida a la desambigüación y entrada a la autora en el grupo genérico de escritores: «Agatha Christie está considerada como uno de los más grandes dentro del grupo de escritores...*_*».*_
*Tampoco sonaría mal: «Agatha Christie está considerada como uno de los mejores escritores de novela policíaca.».*
—*Necesito opiniones de todo el mundo.
—Misión cumplida.

EDITO: Acabo de leer tu última aportación, compruebo que coincidimos.*


----------



## swift

El § 2.2k de la Nueva gramática resulta interesante a este respecto. Recuerdo que hace años hubo un tuit en el que alguien se refería a la futbolista Shirley Cruz como “el mejor jugador legionario de Costa Rica”. Recuerdo que esa redacción me dio dentera. También me parece que existe un problema morfosintáctico semejante en


totor said:


> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en *el cuarto presidente* de la Concertación.


En todos estos casos, existe un saber enciclopédico del mundo que nos hace detectar un error, algo que no calza: un elemento paralingüístico nos informa de una anomalía.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> En todos estos casos, existe un saber enciclopédico del mundo que nos hace detectar un error, algo que no calza: un elemento paralingüístico nos informa de una anomalía.


Y me temo que no tienen solución, por mucho que nos esforcemos por encontrarla…


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Y me temo que no tienen solución, por mucho que nos esforcemos por encontrarla…


De manera que sería cuestión de gustos...
Así que aquí va el mío:


Ballenero said:


> Volviendo al tema,
> *ella es una de los*… no me gusta, Prefiero ésta.
> prefiero ella es uno de los…



_Agatha Christie está considerada como una de los mejores escritores de novela policíaca._

Saludos._


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> Agatha Christie está considerada como una de los mejores escritores de novela policíaca.


Coincido.

Y no creo que habría que cortarse las venas ni arrancarse los pelos para resolverlo, porque finalmente es


Calambur said:


> cuestión de gustos...


----------



## Seelewig

Ballenero said:


> ¿Se la está comparando con todas las otras escritoras de novela policíaca?
> O ¿se puede entender que se la compara con todos los escritores de novela policíaca, ya sean hombre o mujer?


Yo así lo entiendo.


Ballenero said:


> ¿Hay ambigüedad en esa frase?


No.


Ballenero said:


> Yo creo que no, creo que al ser considerada una de las mejores, inmediatamente se coloca junto a los mejores escritores.
> Necesito opiniones de todo el mundo.


Opino igual, desde mi rincón del mundo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> el corpus más importante del futuro ya no serán las empolvadas bibliotecas de papel sino el compendio de lo que publicamos en el Facebook y en sitios similares,


Respecto al tratamiento de género, es sumamente importante que WR no siga siendo del siglo previo


Rocko! said:


> "_hola realidad", pensé que era un eclipse solar permanente, ¿eras tú parada en la ventana... en todas las ventanas_?"


_Sí, soy yo, inmensa e ineludible bajo el sol brillante_*☀️*


Ballenero said:


> Ella es uno de nuestros mejores hombres,


Nos sirve por el momento.  Pero ¡ojo!


Ballenero said:


> al final va a ser un estorbo en un mundo donde los conceptos de género se han difuminado y es por eso que aparecen inventos para tratar de encajar el lenguaje a los nuevos moldes, como el uso de @, de e o de x (forer@s, foreres, forerxs).





Seelewig said:


> No.


Así contestó Seelewig la pregunta de si hay ambigüedad en la frase _una de las mejores escritoras.  _Seelewig, ¿cómo distinguir entre esta frase y una que signifique _una de los mejores escritores femeninos_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Sí, soy yo, inmensa *y* *e* ineludible bajo el sol brillante


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

¡Mil gracias, Miguel!  Tienes ojo del s☀l


----------



## Seelewig

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Así contestó Seelewig la pregunta de si hay ambigüedad en la frase _una de las mejores escritoras.  _Seelewig, ¿cómo distinguir entre esta frase y una que signifique _una de los mejores escritores_ _hembras_


Si tuviera que expresar una idea así, lo haría, pero nunca he tenido la necesidad. Una escritora, un escritor, se compara (intuitivamente) con el resto de sus colegas, no veo qué importancia pueda tener que sea "hembra" (por usar tu palabra, no sea que si la use yo moleste).
He contestado así porque al leer la frase de corrido es lo que he entendido sin dudarlo, y han pedido una opinión. Esa autora dejó muy claro que no tenía ningún complejo por ser mujer.


----------



## Lamarimba

Seelewig said:


> qué importancia pueda tener que sea "hembra"


Después del _affaire _Carmen Mola/Premio Planeta 2021, tú dirás.


----------



## Calambur

Seelewig said:


> "hembra" (por usar tu palabra, no sea que si la use yo moleste).


¡Nada, hombre, nada!
"hembra" está perfecto. 

Y en esos formularios (papelotes, bah) donde dice "Género: M - F - Otros" yo pondría "Sexo: ..." y sólo para que no me estalle la paciencia, en lugar de "F" pondría "Hembra".


----------



## Seelewig

Lamarimba said:


> Después del _affaire _Carmen Mola/Premio Planeta 2021, tú dirás.


Pues hace mucho que no leo Premios Planeta, tengo que reconocerlo.


----------



## Calambur

Seelewig said:


> Pues hace mucho que no leo Premios Planeta, tengo que reconocerlo.


No (te) perdés nada.


----------



## Lamarimba

Calambur said:


> No perdés nada.


Eso es seguro.


----------



## Lamarimba

_Y en este año, en el que hace apenas veinte días hemos conmemorado el centenario del nacimiento de otro Premio Cervantes, grande entre l*o*s grandes, el mexicano Octavio Paz, nos toca ensalzar la figura de otr*a* gran autor*a* de ese entrañable país, Elena Poniatowska.

Elena y Octavio, junto a Carlos Fuentes, Sergio Pitol y José Emilio Pacheco forman el pentágono de autor*e*s mexican*o*s que han obtenido, desde 1981 hasta 2013, el Premio Cervantes. Octavio Paz, el Poeta, fue el primer*o*; Elena Poniatowska es, por ahora, l*a *últim*a*._

 Es un fragmento de la intervención del ministro de Cultura en la entrega del Premio Cervantes 2013. Todo bien.


----------



## Seelewig

No sé si está todo bien, yo solo dije cómo entendí la frase que pusieron al comienzo. Quizá mi interpretación merezca un psicoanálisis, tampoco me extrañaría. En cuanto al último texto, creo que habría que abrir otro hilo, porque es una cuestión emparentada, pero diferente.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Seelewig said:


> yo solo dije cómo entendí la frase que pusieron al comienzo.


Y por eso te agradezco   Es de suma importancia oír de la gente de todos rincones del mundo cómo experimenta la frase en cuestión, que le significa


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que, en general, el nativo dice este tipo de frases haciendo concordar el género. Si el resultado es ambiguo, o cómo lo va a interpretar el oyente, no creo que preocupe mucho al emisor en ese momento.

A menos que ese emisor quiera dejar clara su intención y entonces, si así fuera, hablaría de "escritores" para dejar claro que está agrupando a una mujer en medio de escritores varones, amén de otras mujeres, obviamente.

Y podemos pensar en frases más sencillas como:
Fulanita es la mejor escritora del mundo.

¿1.Solo entre mujeres o 2.también entre hombres?

Ahí yo creo que el nativo simplemente dice "la mejor escritora" porque ese es el modo natural de hacerlo si hablamos de una mujer. No se para a pensar en el dilema que se crea y estamos comentando.
En realidad, sí, hay ambigüedad... pero este tipo de ambigüedades, en el día a día, no creo que saque a nadie de sus casillas. Suelen ser frases para manifestar el mérito que tiene tal persona, y además siempre serán subjetivas.

Dicho esto, ante una pregunta como:
-¿Quién es tu mejor escritor?*

No deberíamos pensar solo en hombres, ojo. ¿Que se suele hacer? Quién sabe, no puedo hablar por otros, pero esa pregunta permite responder con el nombre de una escritora. Por supuesto.
Es el uso de "género no marcado" que dicen los académicos.

Solo ante "escritora(s)" debemos pensar en mujeres exclusivamente.

*Habrá quien, en tal caso, la diga agregando la opción femenina: ¿... o escritora?

En fin, siempre el contexto debería ayudar.


----------



## gato radioso

Ballenero said:


> Hola,
> Ha surgido una pequeña polémica en otro foro, aquí en Word Reference y me gustaría escuchar opiniones de hispanohablantes.
> Un no hispanohablante pregunta sobre frases de este tipo:
> _Agatha Christie está considerada como una de las mejores escritoras de novela policíaca._
> 
> Entonces, cuando se dice:
> una de las mejores escritoras…
> ¿Se la está comparando con todas las otras escritoras de novela policíaca?
> O ¿se puede entender que se la compara con todos los escritores de novela policíaca, ya sean hombre o mujer?
> ¿Hay ambigüedad en esa frase?
> 
> Yo creo que no, creo que al ser considerada una de las mejores, inmediatamente se coloca junto a los mejores escritores.
> 
> Necesito opiniones de todo el mundo.
> Gracias.


Si dices:
_Agatha Christie es una de las mejores figuras/plumas de la novela policíaca..._
Queda excluida la ambigüedad, ya que palabras como "figura" "ciudadanía" etc etc, aún siendo un sustantivo femenino, es genérico e incluye todo.

En la frase original, tal como la planteas, yo entendería que se refiere al conjunto de escritoras mujeres, sería la primera idea que vendría a la cabeza.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí esa frase me puede resultar ambigua por hábito, pero si puedo entender que "uno de los mejores escritores" se refiera tanto a hombres como mujeres, considero que lo ideal es que a la inversa funcione igual. 

En mi opinión esa ambigüedad se puede solucionar de la misma manera que la de los billones que sea como sea oralmente se los nombra como "billones con be". 

Si quieres excluir a alguien basta con recalcar "escritoras con a".


----------



## Mister Draken

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Si quieres excluir a alguien basta con recalcar "escritoras con a".


¿Y cuando se quiere incluir en vez de excluir cómo se diría? ¿Con a y e?


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Escritor/Escritora

Son diferentes.
Si decimos *los mejores escritores* ¿nos referimos también a las escritoras?
Y si quisiéramos una lista de las mejores escritoras y otra con los mejores escritores ¿cómo las haríamos?

Hasta que no haya una palabra inclusiva que abarque a ambos podemos decir:

_Agatha Christie está considerada como una de las mejores personas autoras de novela policíaca, _si es que queremos incluir a todos.

No podemos decir a *personos* o *autoros*, ¿verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y cuando se quiere incluir en vez de excluir cómo se diría? ¿Con a y e?


Manteniendo la concordancia de género debería bastar y es más congruente ¿O hay algún motivo para que hacer dos ligas sea la opción por defecto? Lo suyo sería tener que explicitar que las estás haciendo.


----------



## jilar

Ayer mismo encontré esta frase:
《La rubia de ojos azules era *una* de *los* protagonistas de esta comedia adolescente.》

Se refieren a Tara Reid y a la película American Pie, por si alguien siente curiosidad.

Obviamente, en ese "los protagonistas" está metiendo a actores y actrices por igual. Y no exclusivamente a los varones.
Es el uso genérico, inclusivo, neutro, mixto... o como lo queramos llamar.

Es como cuando decimos "los españoles" o "los chilenos", etc... y con ello nos referimos a "personas naturales (hombres y mujeres) de esos países", no exclusivamente a los hombres naturales de esos países.

Sí, a alguno podría chocar ese "una de los" y en su caso preferiría decir "una de las", pero no cambia nada en este caso. No es que voluntariamente se quiera omitir al grupo de varones, es simplemente por mantener la concordancia de género.
Es decir, "una de las" podría decirse incluso si ella fuera la única actriz protagonista y no hubiera más actrices.

Por otro lado, solo se admitiría decir "una de las" si en la película solo hubiese actrices protagonistas, que no es el caso, pero si lo fuera creo yo que antes diríamos "una de las" frente al uso de la cita (ya que cuando lo dice así tiene en mente al grupo mixto, actrices y actores).


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jilar said:


> Ayer mismo encontré esta frase:
> 《La rubia de ojos azules era *una* de *los* protagonistas de esta comedia adolescente.》


Hay muchos _hits_ para "una de los mejores" en Google, p.ej.,
¡Excelente Condominio Ubicado en Una de Los Mejores Desarrollos de Mazatlán!
¿Es Nicolás Maduro una de los mejores presidentes de Venezuela?


----------



## jilar

Qué mala eres.  Reina de la Noche habrá que llamarte.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Reina Traviesa, Día y Noche ♕♛


----------



## Trastolillo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Hay muchos _hits_ para "una de los mejores" en Google, p.ej.,
> ¡Excelente Condominio Ubicado en Una de Los Mejores Desarrollos de Mazatlán!
> ¿Es Nicolás Maduro una de los mejores presidentes de Venezuela?


 
Hola.

Quizás se trate de erratas.
En Internet se encuentran miles de millones.

Saludos.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Trastolillo said:


> Quizás se trate de erratas.


O se trata de un@ de los cambios de uso


----------



## pollohispanizado

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ej.,
> ¡Excelente Condominio Ubicado en Una de Los Mejores Desarrollos de Mazatlán!





Trastolillo said:


> Quizás se trate de erratas


Sin lugar a dudas. _Desarrollos_ es masculino, punto. No hay alternancia que justifique el uso de _Una_ en ese titular.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Trastolillo said:


> Quizás se trate de erratas.


En esos dos casos SON erratas (siendo benévolos).

Un saludo


----------



## denort

Hola.

En referencia a este debate quería compartir este tuit de El País de hoy, porque me ha llamado la atención el inciso que han hecho para aclarar que se trata de la segunda _persona_ de España en ganar Balón de Oro:

«Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la segunda futbolista española, hombre o mujer, en lograr el Balón de Oro».

Saludos


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

denort said:


> el inciso que han hecho para aclarar que se trata de la segunda _persona_ de España en ganar Balón de Oro:


Sí.  Gracias por compartir el tuit, denort


----------



## jilar

denort said:


> «Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la segunda futbolista española, hombre o mujer, en lograr el Balón de Oro»


Este caso es algo diferente al de escritores, pues entre futbolistas, como deporte que es, existe una diferente clasificación (y sus logros, méritos... y todo tipo de estadística) entre hombres y mujeres. Y así hay premios para hombres y premios para mujeres.
En premios para los profesionales de la actuación pasa ¿pasaba? lo mismo. Pongo ese "pasaba" porque hace poco vi alguna noticia donde decían que ciertos premios tendría una sola categoría, incluyendo ahora a actores y actrices (ya no serán dos premios, uno al mejor actor y otro a la mejor actriz, sino que será un único premio a la mejor actuación, seas lo que seas).

Yo si no leyera ese inciso lo primero que pensaría es que Alexia es la segunda mujer en ganarlo, y hay otra mujer que también lo ganó.
De los futbolistas varones no sabría nada.


----------



## Ballenero

denort said:


> Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la segunda futbolista española, hombre o mujer, en lograr el Balón de Oro».


Otra forma de decirlo sería:

Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la primera futbolista española en lograr el Balón de Oro».


----------



## jilar

Ballenero said:


> Otra forma de decirlo sería:
> 
> Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la primera futbolista española en lograr el Balón de Oro».


Cierto. Pero de ese modo se pierde parte de la información que aporta la original.

Con tu frase sabrías que al menos hay una mujer futbolista que tiene tal premio. Pero no sabrías nada de si hay algún hombre futbolista, ni cuántos si es que fuera más de uno, que también lo tenga.

Con la original se sabe que ya hay un hombre con tal premio. Y por lo tanto fue el primer futbolista español en lograrlo.


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Cierto. Pero de ese modo se pierde parte de la información que aporta la original.





jilar said:


> Con tu frase sabrías que al menos hay una mujer futbolista que tiene tal premio. Pero no sabrías nada de si hay algún hombre futbolista, ni cuántos si es que fuera más de uno, que también lo tenga.
> 
> Con la original se sabe que ya hay un hombre con tal premio. Y por lo tanto fue el primer futbolista español en lograrlo.


La original es incorrecta porque no es la segunda futbolista española en recibir el balón de oro, es la primera.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Entonces ..._el segundo futbolista y la primera futbolista/mujer en lograr el Balón de Oro_


----------



## jilar

Ballenero said:


> La original es incorrecta porque no es la segunda futbolista española en recibir el balón de oro, es la primera.


Por ese motivo hace el inciso. Simplemente usa el femenino para concordar con su género, que es la forma más natural de hacerlo. Pero el inciso te aclara que esa clasificación es mixta.
Y entonces ese "la segunda futbolista española" realmente hay que interpretarlo como "el segundo futbolista español" como genérico o de uso inclusivo que tiene el masculino (género no marcado).

Ahora, que si quieres enredarlo, siempre podrás decir que eso es incorrecto, decir de una mujer que es "el segundo futbolista español en lograr X" ya que no concuerda el género.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Realmente quiero saber ¿qué les parece ..._el segundo futbolista y la primera mujer en lograr el Balón de Oro_?


----------



## Calambur

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Realmente quiero saber ¿qué les parece ..._el segundo futbolista y la primera mujer en lograr el Balón de Oro_?


Lo entiendo como dos hombres y una mujer.

---

Y ya que estamos, esto


denort said:


> «Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la segunda futbolista española, *hombre o mujer*, en lograr el Balón de Oro».


...me parece una gansada.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Calambur said:


> Lo entiendo como dos hombres y una mujer.


¿Lo interpretan así los/as otros/as miembros?


Calambur said:


> ---
> 
> Y ya que estamos, esto
> 
> ...me parece una gansada.


Eso me sorprende.  ¿Por qué?  ¿Qué dirías tú, Calambur para dejar claro que ella es el segundo futbolista en ganar el premio?

¡Gracias por contestarme!


----------



## Calambur

denort said:


> «Alexia Putellas (Barcelona, 27 años) se convirtió este lunes en la segunda futbolista española, *hombre o mujer*, en lograr el Balón de Oro».





Reina de la Aldea said:


> Eso me sorprende. ¿Por qué? ¿Qué dirías tú, Calambur para dejar claro que ella es el segundo futbolista en ganar el premio?


Escribiría la frase de otra manera, sin duda.
La forma comentada por *denort *me parece apta:


denort said:


> la segunda _persona_ de España en ganar Balón de Oro


Podría quedar así:
_"Alexia Putellas (etc.) se convirtió este lunes en la segunda persona española en ganar el Balón de Oro."_

En tal caso, habría que suponer que los lectores saben que el Balón de Oro refiere al fútbol y que Alexia Putellas es una mujer, y claro que la otra persona también podría ser una mujer... 
Así que, para evitar interpretaciones que podrían ser erróneas, habría que redactar de otra manera. Seguro que hay muchísimas alternativas.

(Como ves, @Reina de la Aldea, también cambiaría "lograr" por "ganar", aunque tal vez son cosas mías.)

---

Pero, volviendo a tu requerimiento, lo que me parece una gansada es lo que resalto en negrita:


denort said:


> la segunda futbolista española, *hombre o mujer*,


Comentarlo me parece ocioso.


----------



## Mister Draken

@Calambur

¿Cómo dirías frases como las siguientes para que incluyan a los directores de cine varones y sin que parezca que solo se está teniendo en cuenta a las mujeres?

_En mi opinión, Lucrecia Martel es una de las mejores directoras de cine de Argentina.


En mi opinión, Lucrecia Martel es  la mejor directora de cine de Argentina._


----------



## Calambur

Hace muchísimo que no juego a "punto y banca"... No quiero pensar que me tienen de punto.



Mister Draken said:


> @Calambur
> 
> ¿Cómo dirías frases como las siguientes *para que incluyan a los directores de cine varones* y sin que parezca que solo se está teniendo en cuenta a las mujeres?
> 
> _En mi opinión, Lucrecia Martel es una de las mejores directoras de cine de Argentina.
> 
> En mi opinión, Lucrecia Martel es  la mejor directora de cine de Argentina._


Como en este caso:


Calambur said:


> Agatha Christie está considerada como una de los mejores escritores de novela policíaca.



¿Y vos cómo lo dirías?


----------



## Mister Draken

Calambur said:


> ¿Y vos cómo lo dirías?



Como escribí en el #2


----------



## Calambur

Mister Draken said:


> Como escribí en el #2


Vale decir que caímos en un círculo vicioso. 
Ionesco lo expresaba con elegancia. (Ver "La cantante calva", si no estoy equivocada.)

Inútil seguir, a mi criterio.

Saludos._


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Para completar el círculo, vale repetir la buena sugerencia de MD:


Mister Draken said:


> Lucrecia Martel es una de las mejores directoras de cine de Argentina, y estoy incluyendo a sus colegas varones o de cualquier otra autopercepción


Sí es larga, pero es bien clara.  Nos sirve bien ahora y seguirá sirviéndonos en el futuro


----------



## Calambur

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Sí es larga, pero es bien clara.  Nos sirve bien ahora y seguirá sirviéndonos en el futuro


No me parece que sirva, pero no porque sea larga.

El punto es que "las mejores directoras" no comprende a los varones etc. sólo porque MD lo sostiene.


----------



## Mister Draken

Calambur said:


> No me parece que sirva, pero no porque sea larga.
> 
> El punto es que "las mejores directoras" no comprende a los varones etc. sólo porque MD lo sostiene.



Nunca lo sostuve. Sí sotengo que añadir "incluyendo a sus colegas varones o de cualquier otra autopercepción" lo hace.

Y lo mismo sería con la frase: "Leonardo Favio es uno de los mejores directores de cine de Argentina, incluyendo a sus colegas mujeres o de cualquier otra autopercepción".


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Ahora, que si quieres enredarlo…


No sé, Jilar, me parece que así ya está bastante enredado.

Pero acabo de mirar el tuit y es aún peor:



Ya que había nombrado a Suárez, solo tenía que decir que ella era la primera futbolista española, pero el periodista se lía con eso de la segunda hombre o mujer.

Otra posible: Alexia, primer balón de oro femenino…
Creo que lo importante de la noticia era destacar que ella era la primera…, no que ella era el segundo.
De esa manera queda su triunfo bastante deslucido (así anda el periodismo hoy en día, que han tenido que inventar la fundeu…).
No es lo mismo dar la noticia así:
Edurne Pasaban (Tolosa, 1973)
vigesimoprimer alpinista en ascender los catorce ochomiles;
que así:
Edurne Pasaban (Tolosa, 1973)
primera mujer en ascender los catorce ochomiles.


----------

